# Aloe Vera plant



## Tyanna (Oct 3, 2014)

So I was at my local flower shop today and aloe Vera was on the toxic list..but I thought we could feed these to tortoises? I'm confused, help!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Oct 3, 2014)

yes you can feed aloe vera to your torts but not that much cause to much can make your tort have diarrhea.


----------



## Tyanna (Oct 3, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> yes you can feed aloe vera to your torts but not that much cause to much can make your tort have diarrhea.



So the toxic part is for other animals I assume?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Oct 3, 2014)

http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plants_19.asp
here is a tort plant website that tells you what your torts can and can't eat.


----------



## leigti (Oct 3, 2014)

You can feed it to your tortoise.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Oct 3, 2014)

Tyanna said:


> So the toxic part is for other animals I assume?


probably


----------



## Tyanna (Oct 3, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plants_19.asp
> here is a tort plant website that tells you what your torts can and can't eat.




Thanks for the list I've been recommended and looked over it before, the toxic list at the flower shop just made me wonder and worry for a minute, lol!


----------

